
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (May 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift/SwiftUI Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
LiDAR scene reconstruction, hand and finger-recognition AR controls, world
tracking, body tracking, face tracking, Speech, shaders, Lens Studio)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 3.5, SwiftUI, SceneKit, Metal, RealityKit,
iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/robomex](https://twitter.com/robomex)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, Primer, iScape, NudgeTV, Hillside Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
NewHatMatt
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, IL or Remote

Hello!

We are NewClub, a society of passionate golfers looking to help make the game
as enjoyable as possible. We've built an app to help make booking clubs and
tee-times quick and easy from your mobile phone, and we're looking to hire a
contract developer to help with our next version of the platform.

Our current tech stack is Ionic, Angular, Node.js, and MongoDB. We’re looking
for ideally 20 hours per week of availability for at least the next few weeks.

If you or someone you know is interested, please have them reach out to
matthew [at] newclub.golf and mark [at] newclub.golf.

More information can be found on our website here:
[https://www.newclub.golf](https://www.newclub.golf)

~~~
AppAgency
can help you with the development, sent you an email from sudeep at agicent
dot com. pls. check.regards

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible in better times depending on location
and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: I take MVPs that you’ve outgrown and upgrade them to support the
next stage of your growth.

There could be any number of reasons why your current system is holding you
back. Wherever you’re starting to feel the pinch, the price of ownership is
that you don’t have the luxury of saying “that part’s not my problem” or “I
don’t get involved at that level.”

You won’t hear it from me, either.

20 years handling a wide variety of IT roles and projects mean that I can help
through the whole process from high-level strategy right down to code, all
based on a deep technical foundation.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Clojure, Elixir, Perl, Raku,
Common Lisp, Rust, Ruby, Go, Arduino / AVR, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
jglauche
SEEKING WORK, Germany, REMOTE

IT Consultant / Full stack / web application developer with 20 years of
professional experience in a variety of fields from e-commerce, inventory
management, web scrapers to 3d print farm automation and many many specialized
web applications. Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, JS, Rust, Postgresql,
PHP, Linux sysadmin, apache, nginx, etc.

I'll create web apps, prototypes, automate things or retrofit or replace
hopelessly outdated things for you. Most kinds of businesses okay for me.

Rate: 90€/h, fixed price for prototype development possible. Special rates for
developing and/or maintaining open source projects negotiable. I accept
payment via SEPA or credit card. Rebate for the first 2-3 months due to
current worldwide events possible on longer term projects possible.

I consider myself as a 10x developer and my productive workday is about 4-5h a
day. I won't do your 9-5 fulltime job offer but I will get your work done,
efficiently.

Github: [https://github.com/jglauche](https://github.com/jglauche)

GPG pubkey:
[https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc](https://kittenme.ws/email_pub.asc)

Email: jennifer@hn20.kittenme.ws

No recruit services please (I won't do your technical interview or proficiency
test, please don't ask to waste my time).

------
gav
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, remote for now

COVID-19 has meant a 50% reduction in hours (and salary) for me. If you are a
small firm or individual who are hurting, we can work something out, maybe I
can help out somehow.

I'm an experienced technologist/strategist with 20+ years experience helping
(mainly e-commerce) teams and organizations be more effective.

\- I can help you figure out how to sell more: marketing, customer journey
optimization, overall strategy, improve search, etc.

\- You want to implement a new platform and/or build something from scratch? I
can help with vendor/platform selection, architecture, vet potential partners,
help with RFPs, audit products in process, etc.

\- You need help with your engineering teams? I can help make make them more
effective through better tools & processes, I can help with no-BS agile
coaching; I can help fill gaps, whether that's security auditing, or designing
microservices, or integrating systems, or just give you somebody to run ideas
by/whiteboard things

\- If you are a professional services/digital agency/consulting organization,
I can help you be more effective in sales, delivery, and operations

I work at the intersection of technology, business, and design. I'm passionate
and energetic and I've been told that I raise the level of everyone in the
room. Please give me a shot.

CONTACT ME: gavin@estey.com

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io),
[https://konverse.com](https://konverse.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem. If you need React work done, chances
are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: optimizing React components for performance,
modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and Prettier, autogenerating and
writing documentation, optimizing build times in CIs, refactoring code, adding
tests.

\----------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk [at] gmail [dot] com

Personal Website: andrewkowalczyk.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/)

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only (Canada based, I can work on any timezone though)

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK • INDIA • REMOTE OKAY

Portfolio: [https://dffrnt.com](https://dffrnt.com)

Email: vijay@dffrnt.com

Experience: 14 years

Branding & identity designer, full-stack web developer focused on helping
startups get both their marketing and product off the ground ASAP. I cover
everything from logos and business cards to websites and web apps (Node +
Mongo)

Designer of the branding for io.js, which has now become the new Node.js —
[https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](https://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept)

Social banners for io.js on Twitter:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/official_iojs](https://mobile.twitter.com/official_iojs)

I almost landed the logo design for jsDelivr CDN but even though they paid me
for the job, they seem to have gone in a more angular.js/HTML5 style logo in
the end. Which is a pity as I use their service quite a bit and would've loved
to see my work on their masthead.

Previously, I was a front-end engineer at Infinera working on web-based
telecom solutions. Specifically, I re-built parts of their Java-based DNA NMS
for the web using Angular and D3.js. I also designed and implemented a style
language for their internal apps.

Over the years I have found a few clients from these threads and it has always
been exciting to work with HNers. Looking forward to meeting some new faces
this time around, cheers.

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I help my clients discover and answer the right questions on location,
sequence, and graph data. With a Ph.D. in computer science and six years in
senior/lead roles for retail analytics, mobility intelligence, urban traffic
optimization, and cloud robotics at your service.

Technology:

\- Data science: machine learning, deep learning, AI, Scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Pandas, NumPy, JupyterLab, Apache Zeppelin, Matplotlib, Seaborn

\- Data engineering: static and streaming data processing, Cassandra,
PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Dask, Joblib, NetworkX,
Neo4J, Kafka, Apache Airflow, Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic, AWS EC2,
EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch

\- Location intelligence: geospatial data science, indoor and outdoor
localization methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling,
SUMO microscopic agent-based traffic simulator

\- Robotics: cloud robotics architectures, ROS

\- Programming & query languages: Python, Java, Scala, C/C++, SQL, Cypher

Contact:

\- Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

\- Portfolio: [https://sigforge.com/portfolio](https://sigforge.com/portfolio)

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python, Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery, React), R, AWS, Azure,
GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL, NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis,
Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery, ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big
Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake, Dask), Machine
Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Gensim,
NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) github.com/ryansmccoy

------
gizzlon
SEEKING WORK | Oslo, Norway | Remote preferred

Freelance backend developer and architect. Love to build new things, mostly in
Golang and with Google Cloud Platform

Love "getting in early" and working with small teams (or alone if needed).

I'm a pragmatists and build scalable backends that are tailored to the
customers needs (that is, not overly complicated and expensive :)

Recently I build the first version of the cloud backend for the reMarkable
tablet ([https://remarkable.com](https://remarkable.com)).

Questions? Don't hesitate to email me at hello at oyvindsk.com or use the form
[https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact](https://oyvindsk.com/hire-me#contact)

More info: [http://oyvindsk.com](http://oyvindsk.com) ||
[https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf](https://oyvindsk.com/cv/english.pdf) ||
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/oskaar/)

~~~
yodinc
Hi, my name is Marcellous. I was recommended by my web designer to find a
backend dev. She suggested: "In this case, what I would recommend is that you
hire a full-stack developer to build your backend from scratch, tied to AWS or
your business’s own physical server. With your database/backend/app-
interfacing constructed, you could then work with someone more front-end
oriented like me (we’re typically much more affordable that the full-stack
folks!) to iron out the customer-facing portions of the site, design, UI/UX,
etc."

Can you help me? My email:mrkcurtis1@gmail.com

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
johnomarkid
SEEKING FREELANCER, NYC, Remote

We are a small NYC based publishing company running a custom CMS. We are
looking for help migrating Wordpress sites to our CMS.

We're full stack Javascript (Node API, React CMS, static articles). You must
be comfortable with Node. Familiarity with Wordpress is a plus.

The Wordpress migration is the most pressing task, but if we find the right
person we have plenty of work in the months to come.

Please reach out to john at distractify.com if that sounds interesting to you.

~~~
AppAgency
would be happy to help, sent you our email and portfolio to your ID from mine
sudeep at agicent dot com. regards

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Gatsby, Node.js, Koa(Express),
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
julianshapiro
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | Growth marketers

If you're a growth marketer looking for contract work, we'll match-make you
with startups looking to hire your services:

[http://demandcure.com/hire-marketers](http://demandcure.com/hire-marketers)

To apply, fill out the form here:

[https://surveysubmission.typeform.com/to/ugjZj9](https://surveysubmission.typeform.com/to/ugjZj9)

~~~
gj0
For interested applicants, here is the correct link

[https://www.demandcurve.com/hire-marketers](https://www.demandcurve.com/hire-
marketers)

P.S. : The original one is a typo.

------
udgama
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Is your product development team using or exploring ReactJS for Frontend
Development? Our team at Udgama can accelerate your iterations and development
by working as your extended Frontend Team. All we need is design files and
your API spec for the backend. You can focus all your energy on backend and
business logic while we take care of bringing your designs to life with
[https://www.reactjs.org](https://www.reactjs.org).

We use modern tools and processes include TypeScript, Redux, Storybook, Jest,
Agile, CI/CD, GraphQL that are used at top tech companies to make sure you are
in good company.

We believe in sharing knowledge, and our team shares their learnings
frequently with community at various tech meetups, and our engineering blog
[https://medium.com/udgama-engineering](https://medium.com/udgama-engineering)

To learn more about what, why, and how we work, do visit
[https://www.udgama.com](https://www.udgama.com)

[https://twitter.com/udgama](https://twitter.com/udgama)

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Mountain time USA) | Data Science/Engineering

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web App Frameworks (Flask),
API’s, Google Cloud Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash,
JavaScript, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer with 3+ years experience working
primarily with distributed teams, most recently leading data science
initiatives at an ag-tech company. I’ve also spent time in crypto, e-commerce,
quantitative finance as well as some contract gigs on the side. I have
experience building data pipelines, machine learning models, web applications
and working with APIs, working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data,
machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems so please reach out
if you’re working on anything data related!

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

-> Senior full-stack software engineer -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback: \- "Indispensable" \- "Awesome colleague... always ready to
help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | FREELANCE UX/UI & PRODUCT DESIGNER | CANADA

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

Graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Interaction Design. I have over 7+ years
of experience designing and developing sites and UI/UX for small business
owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile apps.

From SaaS B2B startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
dsauerbrun
SEEKING WORK | Boulder CO, USA | Remote Technologies: NodeJs, Angular 1/2+,
RoR, postgreSQL, Git, Linux, Javascript, Typescript, Ruby, Heroku, AWS, HTML,
CSS, Redis, Socket.IO, Oauth

Resume: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9N...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1dEUFC-
EsucxDHInNd5jyHl9NlZz0V8dx6K6EAIEqYLI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: <myusername>@gmail.com

Personal Project: [https://www.climbcation.com](https://www.climbcation.com)

Hi there, I'm Dan. I'm a full stack engineer who prefers the backend side of
things. In my 9 years of professional software development I've spent a lot of
time with early stage startups and know how to design from scratch with the
future in mind as well as build proof of concepts quickly.

In my free time I like to work on my side personal
project(www.climbcation.com), rock climb, and pick up new technologies(I'm
currently learning ReactJs and enjoying it so much that I'm rewriting
Climbcation's front end!).

I'm currently looking for contract work as a web developer but am open to
full-time for the right company.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
braunshizzle
SEEKING WORK | Ontario, Canada | REMOTE

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca),
[https://geekybeaver.ca](https://geekybeaver.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Franisco, CA | REMOTE

Experienced React consultant. With React I've built libraries, complete
frontends, mashups, real-time multi-player games, dashboards, and more with
years of React experience and 15 years with Javascript. I've developed for
Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups. I've done full stack work and I
know many languages and technologies.

Services:

\- Consultation: whether you're just getting started and need guidance or
you're tracking down a gnarly bug or trying to pinpoint an elusive performance
killer I can take care of it.

\- Development: any problem you may be solving with React I can build it.
Whether it is just a small project getting started or jumping onto a team with
a large codebase I've got the experience to get the job done.

Technology skills: React, Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, ES6, CSS, SASS,
Redux, D3.js, Component Libraries, Webpack, Websockets, RDF, SQL, MySQL,
SQLite, Postgresql, MongoDB, and more.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Open Source Demo: [https://thomashintz.org/demo](https://thomashintz.org/demo)

Contact: contact (at) thomashintz.org

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
andyshinn
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Austin, TX) | DevOps / Infrastructure / Cloud
Engineering / On-call Support

I've been working in data center and infrastructure most of my career. Linux
and macOS focused. Strong experience in:

* Continuous deployment and testing pipelines (Jenkins, Bamboo, Buildkite)

* Logging and monitoring (Datadog, Elastic Stack, Sentry)

* Linux troubleshooting (tcpdump, strace, gdb)

* Light programming (Python, shell)

* Infrastructure as code (Terraform, Packer, Ansible, Docker)

I'm looking for less than 20 hours a week. But generally available in Slack
around the clock for on-call type responses.

GitHub: [https://github.com/andyshinn](https://github.com/andyshinn)

Tool Stack: [https://stackshare.io/andyshinn/job-
stack](https://stackshare.io/andyshinn/job-stack)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andyshinn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andyshinn/)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/684908/andy-
shinn](https://stackoverflow.com/users/684908/andy-shinn)

Email me at andys@andyshinn.as if you'd like to chat more!

------
shinryuu
SEEKING WORK - Germany or Remote

I specialize in python and the django ecosystem. Recently I developed an open-
source library [1] that allows you the reactivity of vue and react but without
the code overhead and complexity that you get with those libraries.

I can take a vague problem and decompose it to more manageable parts and
execute on that. The library mentioned above is one example of that, another
is "how do we integrate oracle procurement system into our e-commerce
platform".

Send me an email, and let me know what kind of problem you want to solve and
I'd be happy to discuss that with you.

\---

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Postgres, MySQL, SQLAlchemy, JS, Linux,
MongoDB, Pandas, Websockets.

Recent clients: Fidelity International, iRights, Greenweb foundation

Email: jonathan@argpar.se

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathansundqvist/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/argparse](https://twitter.com/argparse)

[1]: [https://www.github.com/jonathan-s/django-
sockpuppet](https://www.github.com/jonathan-s/django-sockpuppet)

~~~
ajmuzzer
I worked with Jonathan remotely from the UK during his time with Fidelity
International and he was a fantastic member of the team. A great resource on
Python and great to work with. Good luck on the job hunt!

------
smithgeek
SEEKING WORK | Kansas City | Remote I can do the full stack with most of my
recent projects using React (Typescript), C#, and SQL Server.

Website: [https://smithgeek.com](https://smithgeek.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/)

Email: brent@smithgeek.com

I've spent the last decade developing custom software solutions to solve
business problems. I've worked for billion-dollar enterprises delivering
software for consumer electronics. I've led a team of developers to modernize
systems to make them more maintainable and quicker to iterate. I've introduced
best practices such as source control, continuous integration, code reviews,
and testing to improve workflow and reliability.

I can help your company develop custom software specifically designed for your
needs. I also provide services to smaller businesses that can't justify a
full-time architect where I will come in as needed and help architect a system
or diagnose the reliability of existing systems while providing suggestions on
how to improve.

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS and Sass just to name a few.
Pick up new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case-
studies available upon request but other case-studies can be seen on my
website: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of you product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product, this is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the end result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go, for free.

I take my work very serious and put a lot of work into good communication,
good planning, and, last but not least, properly understanding your product so
that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
eyliaa
SEEKING WORK | Malaysia or Remote | Backend Developer (Rails)

Hi, I'm Aj, a backend developer(Rails) with over 8 years experience. I believe
in writing simple, easy to ready code with a strong emphasis on
maintainability. I’ve worked with clients as well as gained experience in
enterprise and startup environments. Remote roles since 2015. My timezone is
GMT+8, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

What are things that I can do?

    
    
      - develop admin tools/dashboard with chart and graph
      - develop RESTful APIs for your mobile apps
      - develop SaaS product with payment, subscription modules
      - integrate third party tools like slack, mailchimp, reply.io
      - deploy an app to Amazon AWS/digitalocean with SSL
    

Technologies: HTML, Ruby / Ruby on Rails, Javascript(Vue.js), Mysql,
PostgreSQL, CSS (Sass, Bootstrap, Bulma) and UI Design.
[https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-stack](https://stackshare.io/ajmal/my-stack)

Résumé/CV: [https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/](https://ajmaleylia.com/resume/)

Email: aj.eylia at gmail.com

------
deckeraa
SEEKING WORK | Madison, WI | REMOTE or LOCAL

Product Lead with experience in wide variety of technologies. I'll come up
with novel, pragmatic solutions to the challenges your business is facing and
see them through to delivery and optimization. I enjoy working with clients
and leading teams.

Recent work:

\- Designed and programmed the Open Stainer
([https://openstainer.com](https://openstainer.com)), an automated piece of
lab equipment.

\- Created a web-based collaborative video-annotation solution for a client.

\- Led a team of ~17 software developers for the business intelligence module
of a large healthcare IT company.

Stack: Clojure, Clojurescript, Rust, Javascript, C#, Java, MUMPS, Bash, SQL,
CouchDB, GraphQL.

Email aaron AT stronganchortech.com

Website: [https://stronganchortech.com](https://stronganchortech.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
decker-3420a77b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-decker-3420a77b/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker](https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker)

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | Chicago USA (UTC -6) | Remote

Technologies (always growing and can pick up a new technology as needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

Resume / CV: [https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf](https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf),
[https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech) (portfolio)

Email: scottmakestech@gmail.com or
[https://scottmakes.tech/contact](https://scottmakes.tech/contact)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Freelance Rate (May 2020): $60/hr

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as a technical
contributor, agile project manager and managing outsourced teams. Have worked
at Startups and large companies. Comfortable eliciting requirements, writing
specs and developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have worked fullstack, mobile,
devops, conversion funnel optimization and machine learning. Developed
software used by thousands of paying customers Javascript (React Native,
Node.js) Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails, Android Java,
iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced translating high
level requirements into data models (information systems) OLTP and OLAP
variants, have developed ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running python, have web
scraped with scrapy and proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku,
Docker). Industries: Foodservice, Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech
¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
okomestudio
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco, USA | Remote OK

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR, S3, etc.), DevOps (CI/CD, Linux,
Docker, CircleCI, Ansible, Bash), databases (PostgreSQL, Redis), messaging
(RabbitMQ), microservices, scraping (scrapy), API integration, NumPy stack
(numpy, scipy, matplotlib, etc.), and anything learnable.

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu](http://bit.ly/2vPDaFu)

Web: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a DevOps-minded data engineer with a wide range of experiences in
building data infrastructure in startups, working with data scientists and
occasionally doubling as one to make use of my academic training in science.
My recent projects have been largely based on the tech stack mentioned above
and their adjacent technologies, but I pick things up as needed.

Please visit my website ([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net))
and contact me about your needs to see how I could potentially help your
project. Thank you!

------
mamarjan
SEEKING WORK | Serbia, Europe (CET) | REMOTE ONLY

Working as a remote full-stack freelancer and consultant since 2012 on Ruby
and Rails based systems, mostly for US based companies, in all US time zones
except Hawaii. BSc and MSc degrees in CS, 4 years of enterprise experience
(power and transmission systems) before freelancing, and around 7 more years
tinkering with computers and software before that.

With Rails I've worked successfully on greenfield projects and legacy-like
projects, with no users and millions of users, alone and in teams of Rails
developers or teams with mixed background and responsibilities, as a team
member or team lead defining development processes (for remote work). Can plan
infrastructure requirements and scale, monitor and optimize systems. Can adopt
existing rules in a team or build something from scratch.

Available full-time, part-time or any other level of commitment for new
projects or existing projects needing new features or just some love. You can
reach me at marian.povolny@protonmail.com or through UpWork
[https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~0121c4ff90f7a4e359/](https://www.upwork.com/o/profiles/users/~0121c4ff90f7a4e359/)

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

Recent tech stack experience: VPS servers or dedicated, Ruby on Rails (and the
usual gems), Sinatra, RSpec, Cucumber, PostgreSQL, Linux, Ubuntu, Debian, API
integration (Stripe, Twilio, Sendgrid, Google Calendar and Office365 calendar,
...), Elasticsearch, nginx, Passenger, Unicorn, JavaScript, reactive HTML/CSS,
Bootstrap, git, Redis, SQL, microservices, jQuery, barcode (as in those black
and white stripes), a little React, AWS and Docker experience...

------
GabrielBianconi
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING & DATA SCIENCE | REMOTE (NYC)

    
    
       Location: New York (NYC), USA (remote only)
       Remote: Yes (experienced)
       Willing to relocate: No
       Technologies: Python, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Keras, sklearn, PySpark, and more
       Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zp1e0ts5wp43x5/Gabriel_Bianconi_Resume.pdf?dl=0
       Email: gabriel@scalarresearch.com
       Website: scalarresearch.com / gabrielbianconi.com
       LinkedIn: linkedin.com/in/gabrielbianconi
    

Senior machine learning engineer (data scientist) looking for part-time
contract work. Extensive experience in computer vision, NLP, and predictive
analytics.

* Built products for fast-growing startups (e.g. Scale AI, Fandom) and large corporations

* Recent projects include helping predict cancer therapeutics (NLP), reduce industrial accidents (computer vision), and optimize corporate QA (predictive analytics)

* Published ML research, served as a reviewer for ICML, and spoke at many leading technical conferences (e.g. AWS re:Invent)

* BS/MS in Computer Science (AI) from Stanford

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | REMOTE

* Senior DevOps / SRE. Backend architecture, scalability, tech due diligence, part-time CTO support.

* 20 years of experience including Facebook, large ISPs & many startups.

* Technologies : Linux, AWS, Google Cloud, Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Packer, Terraform, CircleCI, Datadog, Python...

I help startups solve their DevOps, site reliability, cloud infrastructure,
architecture and scalability challenges.

I'm a senior engineer & technical leader with 20 years of experience building
and operating online services, including at Facebook, large ISPs and many
startups. My core technical skillset is in DevOps / SRE, Linux, cloud
infrastructure (AWS, GCP), infrastructure as code, and cloud native tech
(Kubernetes)

Beyond infrastructure, I'm a "T-shaped" engineer who can support CTOs with
technology vision, systems design, backend architecture, 12Factor best
practices, technical operations, mentoring and general engineering wisdom. I
excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs, tackling performance
bottlenecks & technical debt, and quickly learning and assessing new pieces of
technology. I also have keen awareness of product & business matters.

Available as a freelancer for up to 3-4 days/week (or full time for short-term
projects). I may also consider employment in a principal or co-founding role
for the right company.

LinkedIn :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

CV : [https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf](https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf)

Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net

------
milafrerichs
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote | Senior Full Stack Contractor

I help social organisations create beautiful and engaging data visualisations
and improve or create their data pipelines.

I’m a full stack (geospatial) developer with 10+ years of experience creating
for the web.

I love to use my skills to do good and work on projects that have an impact.

I’m teaching mapping with d3 at
[https://mappingwithd3.com](https://mappingwithd3.com)

Technologies: Data Visualization (d3.js, Vega, R), Data Analysis (pandas,
numpy, R), Data Pipelines (Python, AWS, Postgres, Docker), Geospatial
Development (EO, mapbox, openlayers, PostGIS, turf), SPA (React, Svelte), Web
Development (HTML, SVG, CSS/SASS)

Résumé/CV: [https://milafrerichs.com](https://milafrerichs.com)

[http://github.com/milafrerichs/](http://github.com/milafrerichs/)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/milafrerichs/)

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK | Oshkosh, WI | Remote Frontend: Angular, Vue, Ionic, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf))

Mobile: Ionic w/ Cordova

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
open-source projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that fits in with bootstrap)

* IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years)

* more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio) & [https://github.com/seiyria](https://github.com/seiyria)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch technical startups, going from
idea to published MVP within 4 weeks, for less than $10K.

Imagine, one month from now you could already be building your user base.
Guaranteed. If we can't identify an MVP we can build and launch within four
weeks, we'll refund our fees.

Over the last ten years, I've helped validate, design, and develop over 25
products across app stores and the web. In that time, I've worked with Fortune
500s as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apple.co/2Nxiff8](https://apple.co/2Nxiff8)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (EU/USA OK)

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work during
PT/ET hours!

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info
      Skype:               ferdezz

------
kunstsar
Seeking Freelancer:Hi! If anyone is considering starting a company and wants
to join an exclusive fellowship w/ top silicon valley advisors, check out
[https://www.chrysalis.cleocap.com/](https://www.chrysalis.cleocap.com/)
Chrysalis isn’t an accelerator or incubator. It’s a program designed to
provide a space and resources for talented individuals interested in founding
startups. Over the last several weeks, we’ve heard from recently-laid off
friends and colleagues that they’re interested in building something of their
own, but weren’t sure how to begin. We hope Chrysalis will help kickstart the
next generation of great startups. Techcruch wrote about us this week:
[https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/28/cleo-capitals-sarah-
kunst-...](https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/28/cleo-capitals-sarah-kunst-
launches-a-fellowship-for-laid-off-workers/)

~~~
thih9
This seems a bit offtopic, you’re not actually looking to hire a freelancer,
you’re offering a program for freelancers; am I right?

------
kgritesh
SEEKING WORK | India | Remote Anywhere | Senior Full Stack Engineer /
Engineering Leader/

Email: ritesh at vertexcover.io

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshkadmawala](https://www.linkedin.com/in/riteshkadmawala)

Website: [https://vertexcover.dev/](https://vertexcover.dev/)

\- Full stack engineer with 10+ years of experience building products and
solving challenging technical problems

\- Cofounded couple of startups in the past and understand how to build
products with quick turn around time without sacrificing quality

\- Strong experience with Python/Golang/Javascript/Nodejs/React/Android/React
Native/AWS/Terraform/Ansible/Kotlin/C++

\- Experience with designing distributed fauly tolerant systems as well as
building data pipelines

\- 7+ years of experience working and leading distributed engineering teams

\- Significant experience building and setting up automation and testing
infrastructure for backend / mobile apps

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
hwwc
SEEKING WORK | Backend Services; Data Engineering; Systems Engineering

Location: Boston, US | Remote: Yes

I'm an experienced software engineer looking for part-time and short-term
contracts.

I've most recently worked in the data-analytics backend-stack: from ETL to
database design to web-api to devops. One of my major projects is an analytics
engine for web applications using Rust and Clickhouse
([https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract](https://github.com/hwchen/tesseract)).

However, I'm naturally curious and happy to work in any domain which requires
high performance and maintainable code. I've worked with a distributed worker
system, debugged async database drivers, and implemented text layout
primitives.

Primary Skills: Rust, Python, Linux, Google Compute Platform, ClickhouseDB,
Postgresql

Production Experience with: Python/Pandas, Node/JS, AWS, Docker, Redis, MySql,
Nginx

Github: [https://github.com/hwchen](https://github.com/hwchen)

Contact: hello@hwc.io

------
teekay
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Jack of all trades - full stack but happiest at the back-end. Hands-on product
and project management experience give me an edge in getting the big picture
fast. I will grok your idea quickly and be your reliable partner from
inception to deployment and beyond.

Favorite stack: .NET, then Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty
awesome). Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Industry exposure: finance, telecoms, insurance. Most of my engagements
recently are centered around helping Fortune 500-sized companies navigate the
new digital landscape.

Availability: prefer flat-price projects with fixed scope. You can be located
anywhere but some timezone overlap is desirable.

Working mode: remote, happy to meet for the initial kick-off and planning when
that is possible again.

My partner is an inspirational designer and a wonderful human being. If you
need code AND design, you'll get a 2-in-1 deal.

Personal website with links to Github etc.:
[https://tomaskohl.com](https://tomaskohl.com)

------
rootxnet
SEEKING WORK | EU/USA | REMOTE (UTC/PST/EST)

We are a small and friendly team of Software Engineers with Startup mentality,
our area of expertise is:

    
    
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * Node.js, AngularJS/Angular, React, React Native, Vue.js, Electron.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK, OpenCV
        * AWS, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes
    

We've created a lot of successful Prototypes, Minimal viable Products and
Demos for startups that were short on time and cash to get their foot in the
door!

We have worked both as team extension and self managed engineering team,
created complex Web, Desktop and IOS/Android apps, scraping solutions, NLP and
TensorFlow based parsers, Advanced Computer Vision and OCR SaaS, provided
maintenance and DevOps services.

Very friendly and communicative team, eager to hear your story!

You can contact us at hello@rootxnet.com Our website:
[https://www.rootxnet.com](https://www.rootxnet.com)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
qrohlf
SEEKING WORK - Denver/Boulder, CO or Remote

I build data-intensive frontend applications with an emphasis on great UX and
excellent performance. Lately, I've been doing a lot of web mapping work (both
Leaflet and Mapbox-gl). I am the author and maintainer of several open-source
projects, including the popular Trianglify visualization library [1].

I can help you build a green-field application, adapt your legacy Rails app to
a modern frontend, build a microservice for scaling your image generation
pipeline, or anything else that relates to the modern web platform. I've
completed projects matching all of the above descriptions in the past year.

\---

Technologies: React, Ruby/RoR, Postgres, Node, Vanilla JS, D3/Dataviz

Email: qr@qrohlf.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/qrohlf/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/qrohlf/)

[1]
[https://github.com/qrohlf/trianglify](https://github.com/qrohlf/trianglify)

------
good-idea
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles, CA - Remote

Full-stack javascript & typescript developer

Skills: React, Redux, GraphQL, Node, TDD, Headless CMSs

I've been working for 8 years as a freelance full-stack developer. I have
extensive experience creating boutique UX and working with clients in the
creative media industries (artists, designers, musicians, a record label),
startups looking building an MVP (e-commerce marketplace, social, education),
and e-commerce (stripe, shopify, and more).

I maintain several open-source packages, have managed teams of developers,
consult with designers, and have taught beginner to intermediate React courses
through General Assembly.

Website: [https://www.good-idea.studio](https://www.good-idea.studio)

Email: joseph@good-idea.studio

Github: [https://www.github.com/good-idea](https://www.github.com/good-idea)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/typeof_goodidea](https://twitter.com/typeof_goodidea)

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK | Brighton, UK | REMOTE | Senior Full Stack Engineer/Eng Lead

Email: julian [at] jkrsp.com linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-
krispel-67487a1b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/julian-krispel-67487a1b/) web:
jkrsp.com

\- Full-stack background in startup environments

\- Experience designing, implementing and maintaining serverless systems with
AWS.

\- Experienced DevOps practitioner (using terraform/jenkins/github actions)

\- Production experience in: JavaScript/Golang/Clojure/Ruby/Python and more...

\- Lots of react experience (->
[http://reactrocket.com/](http://reactrocket.com/)). Specialist in building
editors in the browser (with draft-js/slate-js and others)

\- I love the chaos of early startups and have experience in helping shape and
lead teams to be highly efficient as well as fun!

\- Based in UK but available worldwide (I usually work with US-based startups)

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER | Philadelphia & New York | Local & Remote US

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services. Pair programming, continuous integration &
delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but
core practices of our day-to-day work. We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby,
Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly TypeScript, React and React-Native).

Local only:

    
    
        • Ruby & Rails
        • Python
        • iOS
        • Elixir & Phoenix 
    

Local & Remote:

    
    
        • React Native
        • Android
        • Azure, especially with Kubernetes & Terraform
        • ML, AI, & Data Science
        • Kafka
        • Windows Desktop Apps
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/contracting](https://www.promptworks.com/contracting)

------
keva161
SEEKING WORK| Wiltshire UK | REMOTE

Technologies: Python, Java, C#, SQL, Selenium Appium, Various WebDev
technologies/frameworks (HTML, CSS, JavaScript)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Github: [https://github.com/keva161](https://github.com/keva161)

Email: kevin@kevintuck.co.uk

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-
tuck/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kevin-tuck/)

Website: [https://kevintuck.co.uk](https://kevintuck.co.uk)

I'm a software tester who specialises in created automated test solutions.

So if you need a Selenium framework to check that your webapp is still
functioning after a feature gets addded. Or a way to check you mobile app
hasn't broke after a new version is created. I can help.

I can also help in testing of an entire webapp and create an end-to-end
strategy. That incorperates automation alongside traditional 'manual'
techniques.

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://23andwalnut.com](https://23andwalnut.com),
[https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
caffeinecult
SEEKING WORK / Kelowna, Canada / Remote / "Full Stack Designer" or "Design
Technologist"

Skills:

\- Wireframing

\- UI/UX Design

\- Mobile-first Front-end Development

\- Experienced in design and development of custom WordPress themes, as well
as Craft CMS, and Shopify

\- Experienced in design and development of Ruby on Rails applications

Technologies:

\- PHP

\- Ruby on Rails

\- Javascript

\- jQuery

\- HTML5

\- CSS3

\- Tailwind.css

\- Roots' Sage for WordPress

\- Advanced Custom Fields for WordPress

\- Adobe Creative Suite (Photoshop, Illustrator, XD)

\- Sketch

\- Invision

\- WordPress

\- Craft CMS

\- WooCommerce

\- Shopify

For 6 years I've worked as a hybrid designer/developer. I find this allows for
unique insights and efficiency in the process, as I can take a project from
conception to finished project no matter if the project is a brochure-style
website, eCommerce, or web app.

I am a freelancer who has previously worked in an agency setting, and so I
have experience working with many industries, including the start-up and
bootstrapped space. Previous experience building my own online social network.

Website: [https://matthewpierce.ca](https://matthewpierce.ca)

Email: hello@matthewpierce.ca

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-
pierce-1504293a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matthew-pierce-1504293a/)

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
hoversperc
SEEKING WORK | India | REMOTE | FULL STACK DEVELOPER

I am a Full Stack web developer, specializing in React, Node and WordPress.

My Services

1\. Front End Development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) 2. Complete Web Applications
with React and Node 3. E-commerce website with WordPress and WooCommerce 4.
Back End Development (REST API, SQL/NoSQL Database) 5. Responsive Websites and
Landing Pages

My Tech Stack: React, Node, Express, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase

Languages: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL

I also work with

\- WordPress Builders like Divi and Elementor - WooCommerce store setup. \-
Custom Theme Development

For further info, check the following links.

My Portfolio: [https://amit-ghosh.com/portfolio](https://amit-
ghosh.com/portfolio)

My GitHub: [https://github.com/maverickamit](https://github.com/maverickamit)

Rate: $50 per hour, but open for negotiation. I can settle for fixed price
also, on a case by case basis.

Availability: Up to 30 hours per week.

Email: amitdgpghosh@gmail.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Cloud consultant.

Skills:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - From 20K live server installs, to GPU-based infrastructure automation for a MedTech company. I've done my fair share of cloud infrastructure work (Terraform or without).

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently automated GPU-based
infrastructure for a MedTech startup, before that worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
SubseaEngineer
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Experienced MECHANICAL Engineer.

Mechanical engineer and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D and critical
system experience.

Over a decade of working in underwater instrumentation, including large
projects and specialised instrumentation for unique applications. Large rig
installation monitoring systems, military and naval equipment, oceanographic
research instruments all taken from concept to production products.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

No project too small, willing to work with all sectors for reasonable rates.
willing to do everything from turning hand sketches into drawings to full
concept to pre production development.

please contact SubseaEngineering at outlook.com for any inquiries.

------
antcas
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE, Upstate NY

I'm Anthony, a frontend engineer with full stack experience looking for a full
or part time gig. Responsive webpages to spec? No problem. Need cloud hosting
set up for a new project? Also no problem.

HTML/CSS, React, Node.js, Python, Django, Typescript, AWS, Digital Ocean,
CircleCI

Recent Projects:

\- Robust web scraper crawling 1000s of pages per day from large social media
website. [React, Node, Digital Ocean, CircleCI]

\- Full stack development for event planning startup. [Typescript, React,
Node, Django]

Website: [https://castrio.me](https://castrio.me)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antcas](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antcas)

Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/AnthonyCastrio](https://twitter.com/AnthonyCastrio)

anthonycastrio [@] gmail [dot] com

References and testimonials available

------
markneub
SEEKING WORK | NYC | Remote

My specialties are front end development in React/Vue, full stack web
development, and UI/UX design. I have a working style that embraces
experimenting with new technology and adopting it when appropriate, a strong
focus on user-centric design, getting the details right, and having fun while
doing it.

I’m based in NYC and am flexible with working arrangements from remote to full
time onsite (only remote at the moment). If you're interested in working
together, let me know and I’d love to chat.

Some recent projects at
[https://www.neuinteractive.com/](https://www.neuinteractive.com/)

mark@neuinteractive.com /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markneub/)

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers and a designer. 36 years combined experience.
Working on projects varying from small to enterprise SaaS. Part of an
outsourced team or full product ownership, in-house PM. Mostly with clients
from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello@pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $30-$65/hour;

Specialized in:

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android), 360 video apps.

• Design, development, hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of
WordPress based websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Cheers

------
philipkiely
SEEKING WORK | Remote (central time USA) | Writing technical articles and
tutorials

I am a technical content writer specializing in longform high-value
programming tutorials. I create the engaging content that your blog,
newsletter, or other publication needs. Clients include Twilio, Smashing
Magazine, WonderProxy, FloydHub (YC W17), and more. I have capacity for a
couple more articles or similar projects this month. I also happily provide
consulting on your developer-focused content and strategy.

Email: philip @ kiely . xyz

Full publication list:
[https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html](https://philipkiely.com/essays/posts.html)

Selected Post: [https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-
python/](https://blog.floydhub.com/web-scraping-with-python/)

------
arthur-st
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING, DATA SCIENCE, DATA ENGINEERING | REMOTE
(Latvia)

    
    
      Remote: Prior remote/async work experience.
      Technologies: SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny, etc), Python (pandas, scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux
      Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack + team management) with international fintech experience.
      Email: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com
    

Lead data scientist looking for contract work. Experience in machine learning,
data engineering, predictive analytics, and risk management & fraud
prevention. Have built and deployed into production real-time ML systems.

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we're looking for well rounded software engineers with mid/senior
experience.

1\. Backend Java engineer, full-time (30+hrs/wk):

* Spring framework

* MongoDb or NoSQL

* jUnit, unit tests, mocking, TDD, CI/CD

* Troubleshoot production issues

* Bonus: GCP

2\. Another Backend engineer for:

* Django (python)

* GraphQL

Bonus:

* Freelance: deliverables, estimating, non-technical clients (most important)

* TypeScript

* Heroku or AWS

* Scala, Laravel

* Excellent CSS skills

* Native iOS/Android

* SQL

* Critical thinking, build from rough specs (no designs)

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

Begin part-time.

To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your experience with all of the above skills & technologies.

* Before applying, please read: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers/)

Email hn@uplift.ltd

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote from Thailand, with potential for short on-
site trips (once the current apocalypse is over)

14 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure/Dev-Tools and web
application architecture and development, with a focus on solving
unique/uncommon problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a reasonably flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but once the world goes back to normal, on-site visits to pretty much anywhere
are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email (in my profile) if you want to have a chat about what
you’re working on!

------
ale6rbd
SEEKING WORK: Remote Location: Europe

What I do: I'm a SaaS and B2B content writer and SEO strategist and have been
helping brands with long-form content and specific keyword targeting so they
can get on the first page of Google. I also specialize in outreach, LinkedIn,
and if you need a bit of help with Canva or YouTube.

Website:
[https://mktodyssey.wordpress.com/](https://mktodyssey.wordpress.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cotealexandra/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cotealexandra/)

YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCumIpjZtD7Z7kUqWCGUSDQw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCumIpjZtD7Z7kUqWCGUSDQw)

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote

3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
tomlagier
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with experience in front-end webapps, marketing
landing pages, real-time IoT status pages, and embedded Chromium. I love
working on performance problems and data visualization, a few years ago I made
[https://heapviz.com](https://heapviz.com) for visualizing and debugging
Chrome heap profiles.

Feel free to reach out here, on LinkedIn, or by email if you've got a likely
project.

\---

Technologies: React, Node.js, Java, Ember.js, D3, Postgres, MongoDB, and
recently Rust.

Recent clients: StackInfluene, Scalero, Aldi

Email: info@lagiers.studio

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier](https://linkedin.com/in/tomlagier)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/LagierGear](https://twitter.com/LagierGear)

------
stackhead
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: OK, have worked fulltime remote for 4+ years I'm an experienced (>10
years) embedded software engineer. I have a bachelor's in electrical
engineering. I've experience is split between bare-bones RTOS embedded
(FreeRTOS) and various flavors of embedded Linux. I'm typically involved in
rapid prototyping to look for market fit.

Examples of previous work:

    
    
      * Video streaming on legacy embedded hardware
      * Yocto environment to support higher-level language development in embedded devices
      * OSGi training
      * FreeRTOS development
    

stackhead.com james.ocarroll@stackhead.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jocarrol)

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (but we're in the Fort Wayne, Indiana, USA area)

Impact Upgrade
([https://www.impactupgrade.com](https://www.impactupgrade.com)) is a tech and
operations consulting company, solely focused on nonprofits. We have a
pipeline full of a wide variety of work and are always looking for additional
help. Some of the current needs:

\- Salesforce admin/analysis/support + familiarity with Apex

\- Systems integration, data unification, automation, scripting (with a focus
on Java -- bonus points if you've worked with these APIs: Salesforce, HubSpot,
Stripe, Twilio, QuickBooks)

Please email brett@impactupgrade.com with your specialties and hourly rates.
NO AGENCIES OR GROUPS -- we only work directly with individuals. Thanks!

------
benzesandbetter
\------

SEEKING WORK Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've
designed, maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services
for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as
well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK Remote-only; based in Rhine-Ruhr, Germany

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 20 years
of experience.

I design and develop business solutions and applications. I help companies in
terms of software quality and knowledge transfer.

Technologically, in recent years my focus has been Angular and Spring Boot.
I'm a long-time Java and Spring developer and I have lots of experience with
RDBMS as well, particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
ajjr
SEEKING WORK | EU -English,Dutch,German,Spanish | Remote only

Senior systems administrator and software/network architect.

Looking for back-end clojure/(java) maintenance and development, specifically,
reducing cloud footprints by e.g. migrating parts to open-source equivalents
or even bare-metal postgres.

The cloud is a great way to start deploying quickly, but it can imply "buying
off" some technical debt. With runways no doubt significantly shortened these
days, this might be a good time to have that technical debt dealt with (and
save good money on the side).

\- Rates: 14 Euro/hour (yes, really)

\- unix/linux or cloud only

\- small teams or startups _strongly_ preferred

\- no advertising, sorry

Feel free to contact me, even if you're unsure if moving away from the cloud
is the right thing for you. My email is in my profile.

------
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
pythonbase
SEEKING WORK - Remote Anywhere - Back-End Developer

I offer services in the areas of API based back-end development, Data Mining
and Analysis, SEO and WordPress optimisation.

Tools and Tech: Python (Flask, Django, Pandas, BS4, Requests, Pyexcel),
WordPress, Bulma

Services I offer: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)

Some Testimonials:
[https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/)

Contact:
[https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/)

------
lomi-sf
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE Preferred | Location Florida or US

South Florida based freelance web developer/designer that specializes in
WordPress(themes and plugins), Web Development, Web Design, Website
Maintenance, E-commerce(WooCommerce) and Website Marketing.

I helping out business and individuals with technical and non-technical
aspects of their websites.

Leave a message on my contact form at [https://sheldonfweb.com/contact-
me/](https://sheldonfweb.com/contact-me/) for jobs, inquiries, and projects.

Website: ([https://sheldonfweb.com/](https://sheldonfweb.com/))

------
jameslk
SEEKING FREELANCER, Denver, Remote

DevisedLabs is looking for a frontend consultant who cares about making the
web fast.

We're looking for help identifying problematic frontend code that slows down
websites and optimizing it. We need someone who's comfortable with frontend
dev (HTML, CSS, JS), web performance best practices, and capable of spelunking
deep into performance testing tools such as Lighthouse, Chrome Dev Tools
(especially the Performance and Network panels), and other tools.

Writing and English language proficiency will be important for us since we
need help with turning your performance analysis and suggestions into reports
that others can read and learn from.

If that sounds like your cup of tea, please reach out to james at
devisedlabs.com

~~~
AppAgency
Thanks for posting your inquiry here James, we can help you with web
development. I've sent you an email with our profile and portfolio from sudeep
at agicent dot com, pls. check. rgds.

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

Immediate availability, up to 15h a week.

------
john-j
SEEKING WORK | Poland, Europe | REMOTE

Full stack, web applications developer with 9 years of commercial experience.
I specialise in web technologies, but have worked with desktop applications,
hardware programming, image/video processing and other domains.

Available full-time, part-time or any other level of commitment for new
projects or existing projects needing new features, maintenance or fixing.

Limited travel is fine once we're allowed to travel again.

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Node.js, PHP, React, Redux, Electron,
Symfony, Laravel and many others.

LinkedIn profile: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-
jablonski/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jan-jablonski/)

Contact: contact [at] jablonski.dev

------
kungpowpow
SEEKING FREELANCER | UI/UX Design| REMOTE

Looking for a frontend designer, with ecommerce experience, to help with UI/UX
design for my web project, RcadeTrade, an online video game marketplace
(ecommerce).

Currently I've been building out a functional mvp, but need someone better
than me to give it a design. I've worked with a freelance logo designer, who
worked on a logo and brand design.

Your deliverables would be page designs/mockups. I can implement all of the
proceeding development.

Core functionality includes: product search, product view, cart, checkout,
buyer account view (order history, seller contact), Seller account view
(inventory management, order fullfillment).

Contact me with your rates, portfolio, experience, and questions.

Thanks.

Adam R. Email: adam@shorewood.tech

~~~
AppAgency
Will be happy to help, Adam. I just sent you an email with our rates and
portfolio from my ID sudeep at agicent dot com. regards- Agicent App Company.

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK | Apple platform development (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

Portfolio: [https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id11895089...](https://apps.apple.com/us/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Stack Overflow answers: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=an...](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1294854/austin-
conlon?tab=answers)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out
of 6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
x110dc
SEEKING FREELANCER | News Revenue Hub | Salesforce Developer | REMOTE | part-
time contract

The News Revenue Hub is nonprofit that helps news organizations build
financial stability. We are looking for a part-time Salesforce Developer to
join our team to help develop and maintain Salesforce applications and related
integrations. More about us:
[https://fundjournalism.org/about](https://fundjournalism.org/about). Contact
me directly with questions at daniel+hiring at domain in above URL. Apply
here: [https://smrtr.io/42mdh](https://smrtr.io/42mdh)

------
KristinaStoj
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

Front End React Developer looking for a job

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/7/8, jQuery, JSON, AJAX, React, Redux, RESTful
API's, CSS, HTML, Bootstrap, Jest, Enzyme, Photoshop

Interested in: Front End Development, UI\UX

Website/Résumé/CV:
[https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/](https://gjozevkristina.netlify.com/)

Email: kristina.gjozev@gmail.com

Hi there, my name is Kristina! I am a front end developer who is passionate
and knowledgeable about both the visual and technical aspects of creating an
app. Highly motivated working on projects with a team and building powerful
products that will provide intuitive and beautiful user experiences.

------
rcconf
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote Only + Part Time (U.S and Canadian Freelancers
Only)

What technology you will be using:

\- React.js/Redux

\- Golang.

What we need you to be really good at:

\- Frontend development.

* Backend development is a huge plus but we can take care of it if need be.

What other skills we are looking for:

\- Appreciation for creatives. Our artists care very much that your margins
are off.

\- Appreciation for programming. You choose to do things the right way instead
of the easy way.

Why we need you:

\- We are an extremely small team (4) people and we need someone with strong
react.js skills that can help finish a few features + evaluate our front-end
for best practices. Our team is bottlenecked on the frontend.

Please email your resume to hiring@stacksoft.io and your rate. We are looking
to start at 8 hrs a week to determine if you are a good fit.

Thank you,

------
jurnalanas
SEEKING WORK - Jakarta, Indonesia (UTC + 7) - Remote

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s_DjIghrfScPP1Vjpm0ARZp_wF...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1s_DjIghrfScPP1Vjpm0ARZp_wFoIS-
sf)

Github: [https://github.com/jurnalanas](https://github.com/jurnalanas)

Technologies: ES6+, React.js, Vue.js Typescript, Node, GraphQL, HTML/CSS,
Webpack, REST API, and more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

Rate: $1500 per week or $45 / hour

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with five years of
experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
evangelosdotnl
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | REMOTE

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

I am experienced with the following technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elastic Search, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache
Tomcat

Resume/CV: available upon request

Rate: €70/hr

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

------
JoeMayoBot
SEEKING WORK | Las Vegas NV | Remote

Available for work with Microsoft Bot Framework. Also, well-rounded in
Microsoft development technologies. #chatbots #ai, #nlp

Technologies: Azure, Bot Framework, C#, LINQ, ML.NET, MVC, Web API, WPF,
more...

Linked-In:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joemayo/)
GitHub: [https://github.com/JoeMayo](https://github.com/JoeMayo) Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/JoeMayo](https://twitter.com/JoeMayo)

------
EduardoBautista
SEEKING WORK

Location: Guadalajara, Mexico

Remote: Yes

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduardobautista/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduardobautista/)

GitHub:
[https://github.com/EduardoBautista](https://github.com/EduardoBautista)

Rate: $2500 per week or $100 / hour

Skills:

\- Ruby

\- JavaScript

\- TypeScript

\- Rails

\- Ember.js

\- React

I have been programming professionally for seven years and almost ten as a
hobby. I have strong experience with Ruby on Rails, which I have used
throughout my entire career. I have built front-end web apps using Backbone,
Ember.js, and React. I have worked on a team of developers and have been the
only engineer for new apps.

Contact: eduardo -- at -- betareduction.io

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
ahmad_muzakkir
SEEKING WORK | Malaysia | Remote

I'm a Go backend software engineer with 3 years experience. I've worked on a
couple of open source projects in Go. Previously, I used to work as Android
developer.

Technologies: Go, RESTful APIs, gRPC, SQL, NoSQL, Redis, ElasticSearch,
Docker, Git, Android.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-
muzakkir-90b31646/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmad-muzakkir-90b31646/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir](https://github.com/AhmadMuzakkir)

Email: ah.muzakkir [at] gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR (remote preferred, travel OK)

I'm looking for projects working on interesting problems at the intersection
of science + data + software. I'm a heavy user of Python and the Anaconda data
science stack for data analysis and visualization. I've worked on several bio
data + research projects, building a synthetic biology research game and
dashboards for drug discovery companies to explore their data with.

Python, pandas, D3.js, React, AWS, fast.ai

[https://rowan.earth/](https://rowan.earth/)

------
chevy109
SEEKING WORK | Remote Only (US - East coast) Software engineer with many years
of experience. Looking for something 15-20 hours/week max or project basis.
Experienced in: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, React, Vue, Dart, Flutter, React
Native, and more.

Email: my hacker news username @ protonmail.com

I have been developing software for well over 15 years now. Worked at
enterprise companies and startup. Can act as a fractional CTO if needed. Not
looking for anything full time right now but looking to take on a project or
weekly work. I have worked on multiple stacks but prefer Rails.

Frontend/backend are both okay.

------
snilsmitchell
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX Designer, 7 years’ experience, 45+ successful projects completed,
clients in 15 countries.

Portfolio: sebas.design

I design digital products for web, mobile, and tablet. Worked on projects for
Nokia, the United Nations, Conservation International, and Silicon
Valley/Seattle startups. 1 work product acquired by National Geographic.

\-- Services --

* UI Design: I create quality, minimal designs in the latest styles.

* UX Design: Expert in usability best practices, designing, conducting, and analysing UX research.

* Design process management

* Tools: Figma, Sketch, Adobe XD, InVision, Zeplin, Framer

\-- Availability --

Freelance and contract, up to 20 hours/week.

------
nikon
SEEKING WORK | TORONTO, CANADA | REMOTE OK Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra,
Postgres, Elasticsearch.

Résumé/CV: Email me

Email: sean@drumm.ca

Github: [https://github.com/sjdweb](https://github.com/sjdweb)

\--

I've just relocated to Toronto, Canada and I am actively seeking local or
remote contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead
experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go systems, and
also have strong DevOps experience. Would love to build out my network and
discuss projects for 2020.

------
luovatek
SEEKING WORK | Finland | REMOTE (ONLY)

A jack of all trades. I do full stack development with Vue/Nuxt/Node but am
also developing my 3d-development skills using BabylonJS/Unity3d. Just
recently I have begun working with animations using DOTS/ECS/C#. I can also do
data-processing and simple machine learning using various statistical methods.

Other skills: Javascript/Coffeescript/Scala/MySQL/SQLite/HeadlessCMS

Contact: tapio [at] luovatek.com (feel free to ask for project quotes)

Site: [https://luovatek.com](https://luovatek.com)

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the kernel)
and Win32. I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK | San Francisco | Remote

DevOps Leader and Architect

Technologies: AWS, Google Cloud, Azure, Terraform, Chef, Ansible, Docker,
Jenkins, CircleCI

Website: [https://calebfornari.com](https://calebfornari.com)

Email: calebfornari@gmail.com

I'm an experienced DevOps Engineer and Architect with a passion for
transforming the way companies ship code. Let me help you identify and
eliminate bottlenecks in your process. I believe in automation but only when
it's implemented alongside culture and process. Currently looking for one or
two startups in need of part time assistance.

------
pauliusz
SEEKING WORK | Vilnius, Lithuania (EU) | Remote

Hello! We're a team of two software engineers, each of us with 14+ years of
experience. We are based in Vilnius, Lithuania (EU). Our most recent projects
were done using React Native and React for the frontend, Flask and Vert.x for
the backend.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Flask, Django, Pandas, Apache Airflow), Java (Vert.x,
Spring etc.), JS (React, React Native), AWS, Docker, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Elasticsearch, Kafka, Terraform.

Website: [http://codemates.co/](http://codemates.co/)

Email: hello@codemates.co

------
kyoung18
SEEKING WORK | Green Bay, WI | Remote (willing to relocate in a few months
time)

Hi, I'm Kevin. I'm an experienced generalist developer, recently specializing
in front-end development. Technologies I am proficient in:

React/Redux/Typescript/CSS-in-JS/Material UI/Next.js/Firebase/Jest/Cypress

Expert at HTML/CSS/SCSS/BEM, responsive mobile-first web design

Ruby on Rails/Node.js.

PostgresQl/MySQL.

Netlify/Heroku/AWS.

Currently learning GraphQL/Apollo.

Personal website: [https://kyoung.codes](https://kyoung.codes)

Twitter: @kevin_w_young

Email: kevin.william.young18 at gmail.com

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK| Ahmedabad, India | REMOTE

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, React Native, Angular, Node, Javascript,
Shopify.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email- sm104030@gmail.com

------
mapandey
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | BACK_END|15-20 Hrs/Week Location: Pune India 5+ years
of experience. Open to back-end development roles or building a MVP/POC.
Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=10zdpc136KgDRKKCVwnHndFp5WU...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=10zdpc136KgDRKKCVwnHndFp5WU5qwDwB)

Technologies: \- Clojure, Java \- Postgres, Datomic \- Docker K8S \- REST,
Graphql \- Git, Perforce \- Maven, Gradle, Leiningen, Boot \- Kafka \- AWS \-
Keycloak \- Quarkus, SpringBoot

------
0xboz
SEEKING WORK | East Coast (USA) | Remote

Technologies: Python (Pandas, Numpy, Selenium, Scrapy, Django, Flask, Bottle
and Zipline), C++, JavaScript (Vue.js), Bash, SQL (SQLite, MySQL), NoSQL
(MongoDB), Web Server (LAMP and LEMP), Automation, Algotrading, Web
Development, Big Data, Linux System Admin

Résumé/CV: [https://0xboz.github.io/](https://0xboz.github.io/)

Blog: [https://0xboz.github.io/blog/](https://0xboz.github.io/blog/)

Email: (See Résumé/CV)

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Search,
Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka, & Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Rate: €75/hr

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Since 2014, I am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application
development consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to
your needs, that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
morgangibson
SEEKING WORK

Hey there! I'm Morgan, a UX/UI Designer that has experience working in startup
culture. I focus on creating great user experiences both visually and
accessibly. I design both mobile applications and responsive web.

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Preferred

Portfolio: [https://www.morgangibson.design](https://www.morgangibson.design)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/morgangnv/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/morgangnv/)

Email: morgan@morgangibson.design

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
diweirich
SEEKING WORK - US Remote - Front-End Developer

I’m a front-end developer with an eye for design. I can help create a user
interface that is beautiful and performant. Though I specialize in building
user interfaces, I also have experience with backend development which helps
in making me adaptable to the needs of whatever team I’m on.

If you’re interested in working with me, feel free to send me an e-mail at the
address listed below.

ReactJS / Redux / HTML / CSS / Ruby on Rails / PHP

Location: Long Beach, CA

Email: david@dweirich.com

------
marton_s
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | Remote

Full-stack engineer with decades of experience, bringing your MVP to reality,
doing maintenance or team augmentation.

JavaScript, React, Python, Ruby, Java, Scala, Node.js, AWS. Serverless,
microservices or monoliths, legacy or latest and greatest, DevOps and
monitoring, coaching and project management.

Specialties: web audio, Electron, PWAs, music industry.

Available for 15 days monthly right now.

marton@salomvary.com | [https://salomvary.com/](https://salomvary.com/)

------
rvanlaar
SEEKING WORK | Netherlands | Remote Optional Operations / Scrum Master / Agile
Coach

I work on process, efficiency and operations in companies.

My latest achievement is coaching and helping a startup achieve more velocity
in their development process.

I'm doing this by building on my years of experience in building web
applications.

Email: roland@rolandvanlaar.nl linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rvanlaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rvanlaar/)

------
chrisstuta
SEEKING FREELANCER | London or remote

I’m Looking for a full stack developer (react native, node.js) to help build
my product - stuta.io . A mobile app to play prediction based football games
in a group. I’m a product manager and have a full strategy and design. Looking
for either a freelancer or someone that’s passionate about the product to come
on board for the long run and an equity stake. Contact me: Chris@stuta.io

------
doelie_
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Kalamazoo MI, USA

Technologies: systems programming, embedded software, C, Rust, Erlang, Haskell

Résumé/CV: [https://zwizwa.be/tom/cv.pdf](https://zwizwa.be/tom/cv.pdf)

Email: tom@zwizwa.be

Very broad systems programming background with focus on embedded systems
(Linux, bare-metal, FPGA). Polyglot. 25+ years work experience. More info on
[https://zwizwa.be](https://zwizwa.be)

------
nla
SEEKING FREELANCER - NYC - Remote

Network and Sys Admin

Skills: Network design and implementation, firewall and IDS configuration
(Checkpoint preferred), server integration and support.

We are looking for someone to help us set-up and configure our data center
build. Rack and stack is done, now we need help getting firewall, switches and
servers secure and accessible through VPN. We have remote hands available at
the data center and can work with someone remotely if not in the tri-state
area.

Email: david@fyle.com

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK | Seattle, WA | Remote

I'm Zack, a full stack Web developer specializing in web applications and
productivity tools. I have experience with Express (Node.js), Ruby on Rails,
Phoenix (Elixir), and Wordpress. On the front-end I have experience with
React/Redux and custom frameworks. I also build hardware projects and program
a Macintosh Plus in my spare time (Think C).

[https://zjm.me](https://zjm.me) | z@zjm.me

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK |15-20 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: ASP.NET, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices, PCF

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote Only

4-person team comprised of multidisciplinary roles in development, design,
UI/UX and marketing that can bring an MVP to production in just a few weeks.
Most of the team has worked in startups for +10 years.

Hourly rates: $45-$65 USD

Startup Services PDF:
[https://osom.so/startups.pdf](https://osom.so/startups.pdf)

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP, Laravel

\- JS, Node, Vue, React

\- Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator

Services:

\- MVP/Prototype development

\- UX consulting

\- Branding and marketing strategy

\- Startup rescue mission/scaling up

Email: startups [at] osom [dot] so

------
plantain
SkySight | [https://skysight.io](https://skysight.io) | REMOTE | Part-
time/Contract | React developer

Small company based in Germany, myself and a few contractors, looking for
React JS/Native/CSS/UI/UX skills for a frontend rewrite project. Must have an
eye for good design/UX.

WebGL/GIS/charting/infovis/aviation/weather skills a bonus.

email to: matthew (at) skysight.io

------
hnqa843
SEEKING WORK

Remote - Yes, any timezone

QA Engineer / Test Automation Engineer with 6+ years of experience

Highly experienced with web and mobile automation including XCUITest, Espresso
and Selenium

Worked mainly on startups, setting up QA Process and executing both manual and
automated testing

Very familiar working along developers and the rest of the team and helping
shipping releases

Familiar with Git, Github, Swift, Kotlin, Vue, React, REST, XML, JSON and
others

Email - hn.qa.843@gmail.com

CV + LinkedIn + samples can be requested by email

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK | Remote or Columbus, Ohio

Full Stack Software Engineer

Portfolio:
[https://www.adamalbrecht.com/portfolio](https://www.adamalbrecht.com/portfolio)

• 10+ years of experience building complex business applications in Ruby-on-
Rails, Javascript, React, HAML, SASS, Rspec, etc.

• I also have experience in Elixir and Phoenix

• I've helped start 2 successful SAAS businesses, one in healthcare and the
other in legal tech.

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | Remote | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

A bit about me:

* Adequate perfectionist.

* Write code for people, then optimize for machine.

* Care about success of the projects I'm involved with.

* Know what is HTTP/2 and vertical rhythm in typography.

* Love to share knowledge.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Have an amazing day!

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
erjiang
SEEKING FREELANCER / Remote / US/Pacific time preferred

Looking for a front-end developer who's a React expert and is good at figuring
out tricky browser interactions. Fabrica is building a no-code web-based
visual editor for web apps.

Please, no recruiters or teams/firms.

Website: [https://www.fabrica.dev/](https://www.fabrica.dev/)

Contact: eric+whoishiring@fabrica.dev

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote OK

I'm a contract programmer with a lot of experience working remotely.

Primary Technology: Python, Clojure, PostgreSQL, MySQL, PL/pgSQL

Currently learning: NodeJS, VueJS

GitHub: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Current Project: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | Budapest, EU | ONLY Remote

What is up HackerNews? A small dev team is seeking work (together or
individually). We are happy to help with designing, building, marketing,
shipping your web application or PWA.

Website: [https://emergence-engineering.com/](https://emergence-
engineering.com/) Email: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
phpauthor
Looking for PHP or Javascript work, rates very neogtiable.

Happy to do refactoring , bug squashing, implement testing, implement new
features or perhaps sketch out an MVP.

Fluent English skills, knowledge of Laravel and also some of Wordpress, Vue.js
and general PHP/Javascript skills. I understand unix admin and can help with
some sysadmin tasks or provisioning with ansible.

Please email phpfreelancer@protonmail.com

Located in UK

------
maxbond
SEEKING WORK | Santa Fe, NM, USA (UTC-06:00/Mountain timezone) | Remote

Languages: Python, OpenSCAD

Github: [https://github.com/MaxBondABE/](https://github.com/MaxBondABE/)

Rate: $15/hr, $500/week

Email: max.o.bond@gmail.com

I write well-tested and idiomatic Python code, and parametric designs for 3D
printing using OpenSCAD.

Resume, references available on request.

------
gwtaylor
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE (Kansas City, preferably US based) Role: Mobile
developer Technologies: iOS/Android

Remote: Yes

Project: Two small app development projects. One is a port of an existing
Android application. Another is the build of a new app. Both projects share
the same UI designer.

Rate: Negotiable

Schedule: Flexible, developer can work on project in spare time and provide
delivery date.

Email: garrett.taylor at taylorcon.com

~~~
AppAgency
We'll be happy to help Garrett, just sent you an email with our portfolio and
rates. Hope you like that.

Rgds -Agicent App Company (www.agicent.com)

------
greybeard1812
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: USA
      Remote: Yes.  Traning visits can be arranged.
      Technologies: PostgreSQL
      Email: greybeard1812@gmail.com
    

Pitch:

Hiring is expensive and you probably don't need me full time.

Take me on for 6 hours a week at $200 per hour and see if I can't improve your
app performance and reliability by helping you get the most out of your
postgres database.

------
nathanieljewell
SEEKING FREELANCER | SAN FRANCISCO | REMOTE

Looking for a fullstack developer to help build a prototype of a multi-client
live browser video experience.

Video: twilio, jitsu, or whatever is easiest

I have full requirements with wireframes. The idea is this is a prototype we
just throw away when done, and then build a real beta the right way.

Doing this fast and scrappy.

Open to hiring freelancer fulltime as well and join the founding team!

~~~
sanedigital
My (panicked) COVID-19 response was to throw this together over a week:
[https://couchclub.app](https://couchclub.app)

It sounds more or less like what you're looking for. Let me know if I can
help: james@sane.digital.

------
shred45
SEEKING WORK | Chicago, IL | REMOTE

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
tsamtsam
Seeking work | Asia | Open to relocation or remote work

frontend engineer, able to do some backend (Java) and Flutter development
(though prefer to deal with frontend work). I am available to work EU hours.
Open to part time and freelance work as well.

2 years of experience - primarily startup experience.

Technologies: React | Redux | (light) Vue Java | (light) Golang Flutter (and
Dart)

Email: greeniowork@gmail.com

------
Mave83
SEEKING FREELANCER | Worldwide | Remote

croit is a 3 year old startup successful in the field of software defined
storage. In order to improve our customer support, we are looking for skilled
Linux administrators and if possible with Ceph knowledge.

Website [https://croit.io](https://croit.io) Email: jobs@croit.io

------
aetherspawn
Full stack engineer (double degree qualified + 7yrs exp at top100)

Available for freelancing up to 3days/wk subject to load for those looking to
overcome complex or significant technical hurdles.

Geolocation is Melbourne, Australia - my work suits Australian clients best.

In the area(s) of embedded firmware (ISO 26262), web design, back-end et al.

kyle.vanberendonck at onrock.online

------
freelancesecops
SEEKING WORK | Utrecht | Local or remote Seeking work as a freelance DevOps
engineer.

Technologies:

• Ansible (RHCE)

• Docker Containers and Docker Swarm

• Linux (RHCSA)

• Scripting in Python, Javascript, Bash

• CI/CD pipelines with Jenkins, Gitlab

• Terraform

My main drives are to build clean IaC, automate everything that can be
automated and to enhance team and organizational productivity.

Please contact freelancedevops@protonmail.com for further info.

------
kripainc
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Location: Princeton, NJ

Focus: Full Stack, JS/REACT/NODE/PSQL/REDIS, Rapid Development Experience: 40+
Years / Finance / Tech Lead / Hands On

Rate: $160+/HR

Details: [https://kripa.com/short-resume](https://kripa.com/short-resume)
(pdf)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
spejson
SEEKING WORK | Europe (EU) | Remote | B2B

2 developers and solutions architects focused on AWS (Backend and DevOps) with
experience in:

\- CDK/Cloudformation/Terraform

\- Typescript/JavaScript

\- React/React Native

Most of our projects are using serverless, but we are also experienced in
working with more traditional setups based on EC2s and Docker.

Contact me: miki@cloudsail.io

------
chris_f
SEEKING FREELANCER | FRONTEND | REMOTE

Looking for a frontend designer to help with UI/UX for new search engine.

Not using any frontend frameworks, just plain old html/css/js based design.

Website: [https://www.runnaroo.com](https://www.runnaroo.com)

Email: contact@runnaroo.com

------
Acconut
SEEKING WORK | Germany | Remote

Software Engineer and Developer with a lot of experience in the area of full
stack web development. I have been designing and building scalable backend
servers and web frontends for more than 6 years.

Technologies:

\- Node.js

\- Go

\- JavaScript incl. React

\- Python

\- Java

\- Linux

\- AWS

Website: [https://accoplex.com/](https://accoplex.com/)

Email: marius[at]accoplex.com

------
porter
SEEKING FREELANCER | Remote | Florida, USA

We are a web-based software company seeking a part-time remote freelancer who
can help us build new features and provide backup support to other developers
with bug fixes as needed. This would be a long term, part-time role for a
senior developer.

Skills required:

-Python

-Django

-Vue.js

-Wagtail

-Heroku

Knowledge of the following would be helpful:

-Finance

-Real Estate

-UI/UX

Email: hn@porter.33mail.com

------
147
SEEKING WORK - Remote U.S. based senior engineer specializing in backend
Clojure, open to Clojurescript. Looking to pick up some part-time work. I'm
available to help maintain existing projects or add features to new projects.

Rate: $2000 a week

Email: christopher.bui@folkrobots.com

------
infosecrole
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (TORONTO)

Security & Privacy Research, Pen-Testing, Security Architecture, BSD, Linux

[https://www.info-sec.ca/consulting.html](https://www.info-
sec.ca/consulting.html) | hn2020 AT info-sec.ca

------
rafas81
SEEKING FREELANCER, Italy, remote only

Email: rafas81@yahoo.it

Full-stack front-end software engineer with 10 years of work experience.

Tech: Vue.js, AngularJS, vanilla JS for SPA, PWA, mobile apps (via
NativeScript) or server-generated pages (Python or Spring MVC + Thymeleaf/JSP
templating).

~~~
stephenr
I think you mean "SEEKING WORK".

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

Hi HN. We're Nerevu Group, a distributed team of data gurus that specialize in
creating interactive data driven dashboards.

We excel at integrating with and developing backend APIs, customizing open
data platforms, creating sleek visualizations, and automating marketing
analytics reports.

Contact me at rcummings at nerevu dot com

Our tools:

* Languages (Python, CoffeeScript/JavaScript, HTML5, CSS3)

* Frameworks (Flask, Mithril.js, Node.js, Express, CKAN)

* Libraries (Brunch, D3, Leaflet, KeystoneJS, SQLAlchemy)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

More info:

* [https://www.nerevu.com](https://www.nerevu.com)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies](https://www.nerevu.com/blog/category/Case+Studies)

* [https://www.nerevu.com/services](https://www.nerevu.com/services)

* [https://github.com/nerevu](https://github.com/nerevu)

------
resume384
SEEKING WORK | US | Remote

I build cool things with Vanilla JavaScript, Web APIs and direct DOM
manipulation.

hn20ef@synchsys.com | 415-854-6590

------
timqian
SEEKING WORK | Remote

Full-stack developer who is able to build MVP fast and contribute to
complicated codebases. Open source activist.

GitHub: [https://github.com/timqian](https://github.com/timqian)

Website: [https://timqian.com](https://timqian.com)

Teck Stack

\- Backend: Node.js; Express; AWS lambda; serverless; GraphQL; RabbitMQ

\- Database: DynamoDB; MongoDB; Postgres; SQLite; AWS RDS; Redis

\- Frontend: react.js; SASS/CSS; d3.js

\- Chrome Extension: react.js; SASS/CSS

Projects

\-
[chart.xkcd]([https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd](https://github.com/timqian/chart.xkcd))

    
    
      xkcd styled chart lib.
      6k+ stars on GitHub; 100k+ downloads
    

\- [tomato-pie]([https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-
pie](https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-pie))

    
    
      A chrome extension for Pomodoro Technique. Schedule your time directly with a clock.
      1k+ active users
    

Email: timqian@t9t.io

------
timimsms
SEEKING WORK

Location: Arizona, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Ruby (Ruby on Rails), React, Relay, PostgreSQL, Redis, Bulma,
Vue, DevOps (Heroku, AWS, GCP), Typescript, JavaScript, TypeScript, C#/.NET,
Python, Django, Flask, C/C++, Go, GraphQL, Elixir/Phoenix, Erlang/OTP, R,
Microsoft Office API, Crystal.

Security/Compliance: OWASP Top 10, PCI, HIPAA, GDPR

Résumé/CV: [https://ti.mims.ms](https://ti.mims.ms)

Email: tim@mims.ms

STRENGTHS \- Delivering reliable technology solutions in fast-paced, high-
growth, and often uncertain business environments. \- Rapid prototyping and
early-stage product development, deployment, and decision-making. \- Mastery
of highly scalable and reliable system architecture and design for proven
business solutions. \- Startup advising and strategic consulting on finding
harmony between business, technology, and key stakeholders.

BACKGROUND

Computer scientist, technical founder, and full-stack developer with 8+ years
of experience bringing ideas to life. I have a passion for problem-solving and
applying technology in innovative ways. Extensive experience in going from the
first iteration of a prototype to the first customer using the product, as
well as an intimate familiarity with the delicate balance between the needs of
early-stage startup growth and those of long-term company scale. I have a
pragmatic and practical approach to development; knowing how components and
systems should be structured, as well as the realistic limits of the project's
resources and how said limits will impact the ultimate design. I work fast,
prefer agile workflows, and frequently communicate to ensure we are moving
closer to completing our key objectives.

Previous experiences in leading small remote teams, serving as an individual
contributor, as well as working in several one-man-army roles laying the
foundations for the future team and product growth. Familiar with early-stage
to growth-stage startup financing, hiring, and technical strategy. Strong
background in optimizing product/market fit, competitive landscape analysis,
and establishing product and/or company-level differentiators. University
background with a heavy emphasis on research and practical applications of
artificial intelligence (AI) and natural language processing (NLP).

Always open to new challenges and opportunities.

------
minasmarios
Univation nonprofit | Students & Graduates- Remote | Volunteering-Internship

Univation is a full inspiring & empowering program that aims at developing
student startups at 100+ Universities in 2020 and empowering 1000+ teams to
get "From Student to Entrepreneur".

▪Chief Technology Officer▪Full-stack developer▪Head of Partnerships - NGOs &
Companies▪Univation Hub Incubation Program Designer▪

Apply here:
[https://forms.gle/H4Ri7Sjjn8HnW7Nx5](https://forms.gle/H4Ri7Sjjn8HnW7Nx5)

------
Ayesh
SUGGESTING

I see seeking freelancer:work ratio is about 1:5, and that says something in
these difficult times.

I have been a freelancer all my life (27M), and one thing I continue to
improve is working on my own side projects. It is difficult to rely on a
freelance income, and if I can suggest one thing to fellow freelancers, it's
that you have to work diversify income sources. Not all projects bring you
money, bit all of them make you learn new things.

Working on new projects help you learn new skills. For one project I worked on
recently, I learned a lot about advanced regular expressions and floating
point calculations with an arbitrary precision. For another, I ended up
learning pretty much every subcommand of openssl.

These niche skills can set you far ahead to keep your existing clients. SQL,
for example, is surprisingly not well understood.

Side quests are important.

